
PHP Online CRUD Scaffold File Maker (Paste Export Table SQL) - henryw
http://www.spotstart.com/php-crud-scaffold/
======
henryw
I wanted something that just makes all the basic CRUD pages for me without
having to installing anything, so I made this. Basically, you create your
table in phpMyAdmin and paste your table export SQL into it, and it makes all
the pages for you. Hopefully it'll be a time saver you for guys using PHP.

------
tocomment
How does it handle multiple tables? Should I change the file names for each
table? Perhaps you should have a list tables file? Why not take this a step
further and have it generate a whole CRUD app for the whole DB?

------
jamongkad
Wow awesome! although I don't use PHP, any CRUD scaffold maker is a big plus
in my book.

------
tocomment
Ohh I understand now. That is pretty cool. Thanks.

------
sudhirc
It will save a lot of time..

